# ChongQing·China(Modern big city)



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

ChongQing:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

ChongQing:
The revelry sends rightly


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

ChongQing:
Housing


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

ChongQing:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome city. I like it's skyline and density.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

lmcm1990 said:


> Awesome city. I like it's skyline and density.


No doubts abt that! :cheers:


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Wow, I thought it was New York at a glance


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

ChongQing:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

gorgeous city gorgeous foto


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chongqing:


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Jhun said:


> http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh242/star5200/ChongQing/cq2/CQ22.jpg
> 
> Wow, I thought it was New York at a glance


impressive place


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

^^

Yeah it looked like New York because of all the Yellow Cabs


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

very very dense, I really like this.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## EloyBr (Apr 8, 2006)

Great city... thanks a lot for show us those pictures...! kay:


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Amazing! China is changing so fast even I am not use to it.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

definitely one of my favorites skylines of Chinese cities...


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chongqing:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## chungking (Jun 1, 2006)

hehe..
Welcome to Chongqing!!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

chungking said:


> hehe..
> Welcome to Chongqing!!


You come from Chongqing?


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

:drool: @ this pic...


----------



## parker941 (Aug 14, 2006)

Spendid Chong Qing! Will see you soon


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

Foglio1986 said:


>


thats a great tower, the one in the back.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rizzato said:


> thats a great tower, the one in the back.


Chongqing future international building


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice series of pictures~!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

wow, nice! Looks a bit like Hong Kong


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Huge!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

HUUUUUUUUGEEEEE


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

great! its very dense and i like that. keep rocking!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

by lvwo.com


----------



## godfather08 (Feb 9, 2008)

Very beautiful. Chongqing is like the Manhattan of Central China.


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
Very nice Chongqing!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Foglio1986 said:


>


Awww, little BOC Junior! Ain't it precious  

Chongqing is such an amazing city. I have to admit I'd never heard about this modern and enormous city before I visited SSC, but after seeing this and other threads it features prominently on my travel to-do list.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Chongqing is ranked as the 8th or 9th city in China, I guess you should also visit the first several ones.


Judazzz said:


> Awww, little BOC Junior! Ain't it precious
> 
> Chongqing is such an amazing city. I have to admit I'd never heard about this modern and enormous city before I visited SSC, but after seeing this and other threads it features prominently on my travel to-do list.


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

googleabcd said:


> Chongqing is ranked as the 8th or 9th city in China, I guess you should also visit the first several ones.


If time and more importantly money were no factor I'd most definitely do that. But unfortunately they do, so I have to make choices. I've already been fortunate enough to have visited Hong Kong and Beijing, so that makes deciding a wee bit easier, but there's still a whole lot more I'd want to see with my own eyes. Shanghai, Guangzhou, Nanjing, Harbin, they all appeal to me, but for some reason Chongqing fascinates me more than those others (probably the combination of the fact that it's still fairly unknown in the west compared to many other major cities in China, the location and the sheer size). Oh well, we'll see where it all ends...


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

awesome !!! modern typical Chinese city


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Believe it or not, this city is planning 100+ towers above 200m, 20 of them supertalls.


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

This is my favourite city in China. I just love all those skyscrapers sprouting up all over the place.


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

哎 内透还是不够


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

新的摩天大楼在重庆


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Biggest cities in west China.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Amazing city, very nice the pics!!


----------

